# du, Du in Briefen



## Aur0n87

@Kajjo

As far as i know "sie" is only capitalized within letters.


----------



## Whodunit

Aur0n87 said:
			
		

> @Kajjo
> 
> As far as i know "sie" is only capitalized within letters.


 
Not true. "Sie" is always capitalized when it used as a formal address meaning "you".


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich denke , du verwechselst das mit "du" in Briefen, dass gross geschrieben wird. Obwohl ich gehört habe, dass es auch klein geschrieben werden darf.


 
Da hast du Recht, Heidita. "Du" wurde laut der alten Rechtschreibung in der direkten Briefanrede immer großgeschrieben, allerdings wurde nach Einführung der neuen Schreibung "du" als richtig gewertet. Nun hat die Duden-Redaktion nachgegeben und "Du" wieder in Großbuchstaben erlaubt.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Da hast du Recht, Heidita. "Du" wurde laut der alten Rechtschreibung in der direkten Briefanrede immer großgeschrieben, allerdings wurde nach Einführung der neuen Schreibung "du" als richtig gewertet. Nun hat die Duden-Redaktion nachgegeben und "Du" wieder in Großbuchstaben erlaubt.


Nach meinem Stand ist *nur *das Kleingeschriebene "richtig". Kannst du mir bitte einen Link zur Neuerung geben, Who?


----------



## morx

Also bei uns wird es immer als Fehler angestrichen - "Sie" muss als höfliche Anrede immer groß geschrieben werden, und wir haben die neue Rechtschreibung.
achja "du" muss meines Wissens nach immer klein geschrieben werden, außer am Satzanfang natürlich...

Und zum Satz:
Where's the hospital?
Ich würde ihn mit "Wo is das Krankenhaus?" übersetzen.
Wenn man zum Krankenhaus will, dann hat man es doch eilig und dann ist es einem total egal wie elegant man sich ausdrückt.


----------



## jester.

Henryk said:
			
		

> Nach meinem Stand ist *nur *das Kleingeschriebene "richtig". Kannst du mir bitte einen Link zur Neuerung geben, Who?



Das ist auch meines Wissens so. Viele Leute sehen das aber als Unhöflichkeit an, du als Anrede klein zu schreiben, weil sie meinen es zeuge von Respektlosigkeit Leute mit einem kleinen Buchstaben "anzureden".

Ich finde es teilweise erstaunlich wie Leute aus einem kleinen Buchstaben eine Respektlosigkeit lesen wollen. So macht man aus einem kleinen Buchstaben einen Elefanten


----------



## Aur0n87

heidita said:
			
		

> Auron, wenn du von Deutschland kommst, wie du in deinen Angaben sagst, warum sprichst du Englisch mit uns?


Eigentlich weil die Themensprache, also die Muttersprache des Themenstellers, Englisch ist. OK, der Rest hatte nun ja nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. 

Und ja, ihr habt Recht. Ich habe wohl das Du mit dem Sie verwechselt.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> Nach meinem Stand ist *nur *das Kleingeschriebene "richtig". Kannst du mir bitte einen Link zur Neuerung geben, Who?


 
Glaubst du etwa, mir gefällt das? 

Hier hast du einen "Link":


> Im Regelfall wird das _Du_ (Dich, Dein, Dir) kleingeschrieben, die Großschreib-Regel der Substantivierung trifft auch auf das Du zu. Mit der Einführung der Rechtschreibreform von 1996 wurde die zuvor übliche Großschreibung zum Ausdruck der Höflichkeit z. B. in Briefen vorläufig gestrichen. *Inzwischen ist die Großschreibung des persönlichen Du jedoch wieder vorgesehen*.


----------



## morx

jetzt frag ich mich - woher weiß man ob das du persönlich oder unpersönlich gemeint ist?


----------



## Whodunit

morx said:
			
		

> jetzt frag ich mich - woher weiß man ob das du persönlich oder unpersönlich gemeint ist?


 
Ich glaube, die Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz.

persönlich: Kannst Du/du mir nicht mal ein Foto von Dir/dir schicken?
unpersönlich*: Da hast du echt was zu tun, wenn du so einen Berg 'rauf willst!

*in diesem Sinne ersetzt "du" einfach "man".


----------



## Henryk

Sorry, Wikipedia als eindeutige Quelle genügt mir nicht. Ich habe dort schon viel Unfug gelesen, daher kann ich mich nicht darauf berufen.

Gibt es darüber einen Zeitungsbericht oder so etwas? Das muss doch schließlich "neu" sein.


----------



## morx

ja und wenn jetzt ein Lehrer mit einem Schüler redet?
Da wird doch absichtlich Distanz geschaffen - wird da das du nun groß oder klein geschrieben?
Ich vermute mal klein.


----------



## Whodunit

morx said:
			
		

> ja und wenn jetzt ein Lehrer mit einem Schüler redet?
> Da wird doch absichtlich Distanz geschaffen - wird da das du nun groß oder klein geschrieben?
> Ich vermute mal klein.


 
Mit meinem Lehrer duze ich mich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich persönlich gehöre zu den unerbittlichen Gegnern des kleinen "du" in Briefen. Ich finde, daß es tatsächlich von Stillosigkeit und Respeklosigkeit zeugt. Namen und Anredepronomina müssen großgeschrieben werden -- und es gibt keinen Grund, wahllos "Sie" groß, aber "Du" kleinzuschreiben.

Die Schreibweise der Deutschen Agenturen hat die Änderung der Rechtschreibreform nie übernommen gehabt, so daß auch das durch Zeitungen und Magazine gebildete Sprachempfinden weiterhin "Du" wahrnimmt.

Inzwischen sind laut Neuordnung der Reform auch gemäß der reformierten Rechtschreibung die großgeschriebenen Anredepronomina wieder gestattet (kann-Bestimmung).

Duden-Regel: "*Die Anredepronomen                          (Anredefürwörter) du und ihr können                          mit allen ihren Beugungsformen auch in Briefen und Urkunden                          kleingeschrieben werden."

*Link ist leider schwer anzugeben, weil die Website dynamisch erzeugt wird. Unter www.duden.de auf "Neue Rechtschreibung", dann "Crash-Kurs", dann gleich die erste (!) neue Regel.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Link ist leider schwer anzugeben, weil die Website dynamisch erzeugt wird. Unter www.duden.de auf "Neue Rechtschreibung", dann "Crash-Kurs", dann gleich die erste (!) neue Regel.


 
Also doch, na immerhin. Danke, Kajjo.


----------



## morx

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Mit meinem Lehrer duze ich mich nicht.


Ich hab ja extra geschrieben"wenn ein Lehrer mit einem Schüler redet..."
Naja vielleicht bist du schon 11te Klasse und wirst gesiezt (wie ich).
Irgendwann hat man dich ja auch mal geduzt oder?
Naja generell wüsste ich gerne, wie das ist wenn man geschäftliche Gespräche o.ä. aufzeichnet.


----------



## Jana337

morx said:
			
		

> Ich hab ja extra geschrieben"wenn ein lehrer mit einem schüler redet..."
> Naja vielleicht bist du schon 11te klasse und wirst gesiezt (wie ich).
> Irgendwann hat man dich ja auch mal geduzt oder?
> Naja generell wüsste ich gerne, wie das ist wenn man geschäftliche Gespräche o.ä. aufzeichnet.


Über "du" und "Du" kann man streiten, aber auf der Großschreibung der Substantive bestehen wir in diesem Forum. 


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms. Regeln


Danke fürs Verständnis. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

morx said:
			
		

> Ich hab ja extra geschrieben"wenn ein lehrer mit einem schüler redet..."
> Naja vielleicht bist du schon 11te klasse und wirst gesiezt (wie ich).
> Irgendwann hat man dich ja auch mal geduzt oder?
> Naja generell wüsste ich gerne, wie das ist wenn man geschäftliche Gespräche o.ä. aufzeichnet.



Als grobe Regel kann man sagen, daß überall dort, wo etwas in Anführungsstrichen oder nach Namensangabe geschrieben wird, die großgeschriebenen Anredepronomina verwendet werden.

Außerdem natürlich immer dann, wenn der Satz sich direkt an jemanden richtet. Wenn ich Dir also hier einen Tip gebe, dann richtet sich mein Satz ja persönlich an Dich. Dies trifft unter anderem auf jede Art von Brief und email zu.

Viele Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

morx said:
			
		

> Ich hab ja extra geschrieben"wenn ein lehrer mit einem schüler redet..."
> Naja vielleicht bist du schon 11te klasse und wirst gesiezt (wie ich).
> Irgendwann hat man dich ja auch mal geduzt oder?
> Naja generell wüsste ich gerne, wie das ist wenn man geschäftliche Gespräche o.ä. aufzeichnet.


Bei protokollierten Gesprächen wird es generell *immer* klein geschrieben, da es im Nachhinein lediglich eine Wiedergabe ist.


----------



## Kajjo

morx said:
			
		

> ok, ich habs (habe es) verbessert...



OK, ich habe es verbessert.

Ja, das war jetzt sehr pedantisch, ich weiß. Aber so ist die Regel eigentlich gemeint. Wir gehen hier mit gutem Beispiel voran, um zu zeigen, wie korrekte deutsche Texte aussehen.

Sorry [sic!],
Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:
			
		

> Bei protokollierten Gesprächen wird es generell *immer* klein geschrieben, da es im Nachhinein lediglich eine Wiedergabe ist.



Das hängt ganz davon ab, in welchem Stil man die Protokolle verfaßt. Bei wörtlicher Mitschrift wird durchaus auf die Großschreibung geachtet, denn sie dient ja gerade neben der Höflichkeit auch dazu, schneller den Inhalt erfassen zu können.

Herr Müller: "Und wie wollen Sie sie dazu bringen?"
Herr Müller fragte, wie Herr Meier sie dazu bringen wolle.

Kajjo


----------



## morx

Aber ihr habt nicht die Fehler in den englischen Teilen dieses Threads verbessert..


----------



## Kajjo

morx said:
			
		

> Aber ihr habt nicht die Fehler in den englischen Teilen dieses Thread verbessert.



Ich maße mir nicht an, englische Fehler zu korrigieren. Das überlassen wir den englischen Muttersprachlern. Allerdings weist Jana im allgemeinen genauso auf englische Ignoranz hin wie auf deutsche. Jeder ist hier angehalten, möglichst sprachlich einwandfrei zu schreiben.

Kajjo


----------



## morx

OK, ich gebe mir Mühe.


----------



## Henryk

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das hängt ganz davon ab, in welchem Stil man die Protokolle verfaßt. Bei wörtlicher Mitschrift wird durchaus auf die Großschreibung geachtet, denn sie dient ja gerade neben der Höflichkeit auch dazu, schneller den Inhalt erfassen zu können.
> 
> Herr Müller: "Und wie wollen Sie sie dazu bringen?"
> Herr Müller fragte, wie Herr Meier sie dazu bringen wolle.
> 
> Kajjo


Mir wurde das so beigebracht und so habe ich es bisher auch nur gelesen. Kann sein, dass man es vielleicht auch großschreibt, aber das wäre mir ein wenig neu.

Wo wir dabei sind. Was denkst *Du* über "euch", Kajjo? 



> Allerdings weist Jana im Allgemeinen genauso auf


----------



## morx

Sofern man es überhaupt noch verwendet, würde ich "Euch" bezogen auf eine Person groß schreiben und bezogen auf eine Gruppe klein.
Es klingt immernoch wie aus dem Mittelalter.


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich persönlich gehöre zu den unerbittlichen Gegnern des kleinen "du" in Briefen. Ich finde, daß es tatsächlich von Stillosigkeit und Respeklosigkeit zeugt. Namen und Anredepronomina müssen großgeschrieben werden -- und es gibt keinen Grund, wahllos "Sie" groß, aber "Du" kleinzuschreiben.
> 
> Die Schreibweise der Deutschen Agenturen hat die Änderung der Rechtschreibreform nie übernommen gehabt, so daß auch das durch Zeitungen und Magazine gebildete Sprachempfinden weiterhin "Du" wahrnimmt.
> 
> Inzwischen sind laut Neuordnung der Reform auch gemäß der reformierten Rechtschreibung die großgeschriebenen Anredepronomina wieder gestattet (kann-Bestimmung).
> 
> Duden-Regel: "*Die Anredepronomen (Anredefürwörter) du und ihr können mit allen ihren Beugungsformen auch in Briefen und Urkunden kleingeschrieben werden."*
> 
> Link ist leider schwer anzugeben, weil die Website dynamisch erzeugt wird. Unter www.duden.de auf "Neue Rechtschreibung", dann "Crash-Kurs", dann gleich die erste (!) neue Regel.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich kann dir mal wieder nur zustimmen. 

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich nicht mal von der Kleinschreibung, also der eigentlichen Änderung von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehen (siehe mein Alter) ,des Du gehört hatte. Ich lebe schon seit dreissig Jahren in Spanien und als ich Deutschland verliess, schrieb man Du gross in Briefen, sogar in privaten Briefen. Ich schreibe heute noch Briefe an meine Mutter mit "Du".


----------



## Jana337

morx said:
			
		

> Aber ihr habt nicht die Fehler in den englischen Teilen dieses Threads verbessert..


Wir machen die Fehler nicht absichtlich. Noch mal die Regel: _Members must do their best to write using standard language forms_. Wenn man es nicht anders kann, kein Problem - aber das war nicht dein Fall, wie Kajjo richtig bemerkt hat.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

"Ich gratuliere Euch zur Silberhochzeit!" -- wer würde da das "Euch" schon kleinschreiben, oder? Natürlich werden alle persönlichen Anredepronomina in allen Kasus großgeschrieben.

Du schreibst ja auch "Ihrerseits" und ähnliche Wörter groß, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

morx said:
			
		

> Ich hab ja extra geschrieben"wenn ein Lehrer mit einem Schüler redet..."
> Naja vielleicht bist du schon 11te Klasse und wirst gesiezt (wie ich).
> Irgendwann hat man dich ja auch mal geduzt oder?
> Naja generell wüsste ich gerne, wie das ist wenn man geschäftliche Gespräche o.ä. aufzeichnet.


 
Ach, du meintest, wenn Lehrer mich duzen. Ja, das machen sie meist noch. Also, warum sprechen wir eigentlich über das "Sagen"? Wir sprechen über das "Schreiben". Und wenn ein Lehrer unter meine Arbeit schreibt "Das hast du gut gemacht!", dann würde er das "du" nicht großschreiben.


----------



## Kajjo

Ach ja, die Zeit, in der einzelne Personen mit einem pluralis majestatis angeredet werden, ist wohl endgültig vorbei. "Eure Hoheit!" klingt mehr nach schlechtem Film oder noch schlechterer Klatschpresse -- aber in anderen Ländern ist so etwas ja noch voll im Trend...

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich nicht mal von der Kleinschreibung, also der eigentlichen Änderung von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehen (siehe mein Alter) ,des Du gehört hatte. Ich lebe schon seit dreissig Jahren in Spanien und als ich Deutschland verliess, schrieb man Du gross in Briefen, sogar in privaten Briefen. Ich schreibe heute noch Briefe an meine Mutter mit "Du".


Nun, für mich besteht da gar keine Frage. Ich verfasse auch emails in korrekter Sprache und mit "Du" oder "Sie". Alles andere halte ich mit Verlaub für primitiv. Email ist überaus praktisch und man neigt zu etwas lässigerer Sprache als in richtigen Briefen -- das ist aber noch kein Grund, die Form zu vernachlässigen.

Selbst hier im Forum kann mich nichts davon abbringen, immer korrekt "Du" zu schreiben...

Kajjo


----------



## morx

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ach ja, die Zeit, in der einzelne Personen mit einem pluralis majestatis angeredet werden, ist wohl endgültig vorbei. "Eure Hoheit!" klingt mehr nach schlechtem Film oder noch schlechterer Klatschpresse -- aber in anderen Ländern ist so etwas ja noch voll im Trend...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ja, in Frankreich.
Wenn man die höfliche Form "vous" übersetzt, dann merkt man, dass die Franzosen sich mit "Ihr" ansprechen - ist doch wie im Mittelalter, oder?


----------



## Henryk

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "Ich gratuliere Euch zur Silberhochzeit!" -- wer würde da das "Euch" schon kleinschreiben, oder? Natürlich werden alle persönlichen Anredepronomina in allen Kasus großgeschrieben.
> 
> Du schreibst ja auch "Ihrerseits" und ähnliche Wörter groß, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


Sicherlich. Ich schreibe aufgrund der Ausrichtung meiner Ausbildung regelmäßig Geschäftsbriefe, jedoch habe ich nie privat Briefe geschrieben (typisch Jugend, Hauptsache wissen, was E-Mail ist  ), daher frage ich.  Ich kenne es nicht anders, daher habe ich auch eine neutralere Haltung dazu.


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Selbst hier im Forum kann mich nichts davon abbringen, immer korrekt "Du" zu schreiben...


In Post #14 berufst du dich auf den Duden und die "Kann-Regel" (so hieß sie doch, oder?). Außerdem bestehst du auf korrekte Sprache und hälst alles andere für "primitiv".

Außerdem noch dieses Zitat von dir:


> Wir gehen hier mit gutem Beispiel voran, um zu zeigen, wie korrekte deutsche Texte aussehen.


Meines Erachtens steht deine Missachtung der neuen Regel zu ss und ß in einem starken Gegensatz dazu, wo du doch so auf gute Sprache bedacht bist.

~~~

Noch zum Thema: Ich kann nur nochmal sagen, dass ich mir angewöhnt habe die Anredepronomina (bis auf Sie natürlich) klein zu schreiben, und zwar weil ich es so gelernt habe. Am Ende meiner Grundschulzeit, als die neue Rechtschreibung kam, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich die Pronomina kleinschreiben soll. Außerdem verspüre ich keinerlei Unhöflichkeit, die dadurch ausgedrückt wird. Es ist ja immerhin nur das Pronomen und nicht das Nomen selbst.


----------



## heidita

J3, das ist ein Generationsproblem. Kajjo ist zwar jünger als ich, aber ich habe viele Sachen genauso gelernt wie er noch. Ihr jungen Hüpfer lernt etwas ganz anderes. Für mich klingt es auch unhöflich, Du klein zu schreiben, zumindest in Briefen, die ich heute, trotz Internet, noch immer schreibe. Mit Füllhalter!!!! Das gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr?!


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens steht deine Missachtung der neuen Regel zu ss und ß in einem starken Gegensatz dazu, wo du doch so auf gute Sprache bedacht bist.


Nun, genau wie viele andere halte ich die reformierte und die alte Rechtschreibung für regelkonform. Über dieses Thema wurde schon sehr oft diskutiert, daher möchte ich hier nicht noch einmal voll einsteigen. Kurz gesagt, "Sprache lebt" und muß sich anpassen und verändern, aber Sprache sollte nicht künstlich "gelebt werden". Viele der neuen Regeln sind absurd, viele ihrer Begründungen noch viel absurder und nicht konsistent. Was sich hier ausgedacht wurde und gegen den offensichtlichen Willen des Großteils des Volkes, der Presse, der Gebildeten durchgesetzt worden ist, ist erschreckend. Die Akzeptanz dieser schrecklichen Reform nimmt nur deswegen zu, weil der Anteil derer, die sich eigentlich gar nicht darum scheren, hoch ist und weil eben immer mehr Schüler erwachsen werden, die die neuen Regeln von klein auf gelernt haben.



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Noch zum Thema: Ich kann nur nochmal sagen, dass ich mir angewöhnt habe die Anredepronomina (bis auf Sie natürlich) klein zu schreiben, und zwar weil ich es so gelernt habe. Am Ende meiner Grundschulzeit, als die neue Rechtschreibung kam, wurde mir gesagt, dass ich die Pronomina kleinschreiben soll. Außerdem verspüre ich keinerlei Unhöflichkeit, die dadurch ausgedrückt wird. Es ist ja immerhin nur das Pronomen und nicht das Nomen selbst.


Nun, dann erkläre doch, warum das Großschreiben von "Sie" der Höflichkeit dient. Es ist doch auch nur ein Pronomen. Nein, die wahllose Streichung der Großschreibung von "Du" ist unbegründet, stillos und stößt mir sehr stark auf. Es gibt keinen Grund bei "Sie" höflicher zu sein als bei Eltern oder Freunden oder wen man sonst so duzt.

Beachte auch bitte, daß Dein Argument "ich habe es so gelernt" eigentlich Deiner Erfahrung "ich lese es so immer" widersprechen müßte, denn die Schreibweise der Deutschen Agenturen, die quasi alle Zeitungen und Magazine dominiert, außer denjenigen, die die _alte_ Rechtschreibung beibehalten haben, schreibt ja nach wie vor die persönlichen Pronomina groß. So groß kann der Kulturschock für Dich also nicht sein, wenn ich mich weiterhin an diese schöne und erlaubte Gepflogenheit halte.

Als letztes noch: Sicherlich wird vielen jungen Leuten ein solches Detail überhaupt nicht auffalllen. Aber wenn Du Briefe an Erwachsene schreibst, dann sei Dir bewußt, daß die meisten ein kleines "du" genauso schrecklich und fehlerhaft empfinden wie ich. Briefen in so einem Stil stehe ich gleich skeptischer gegenüber. Was immer Du selbst gelernt hast, Kommunikation ist für zwei Partner gedacht und mit dem großen "Du" störst Du niemanden, kannst aber viel gewinnen!

Viele Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nun, dann erkläre doch, warum das Großschreiben von "Sie" der Höflichkeit dient.



So weit ich weiß gibt es die Unterscheidung nur, damit es nicht zur Doppeldeutigkeit kommt zwischen sie und Sie. Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Doppeldeutigkeit wohl gering sein dürfte...


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "Ich gratuliere Euch zur Silberhochzeit!" -- wer würde da das "Euch" schon kleinschreiben, oder? Natürlich werden alle persönlichen Anredepronomina in allen Kasus großgeschrieben.
> 
> Du schreibst ja auch "Ihrerseits" und ähnliche Wörter groß, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Nein und nein, Kajjo. Ich schreibe das erste "euch" klein, weil das großgeschriebene "Euch" die veraltete Anrede an einen König oder sonstwen Höhergestelltes gericht wurde. Das kleingeschriebene "euch" sollte daher für die Leute unter sich, die sich kennen, sein. Und dass du "Sie" genauso wie ich großschreibst, liegt womöglich (ich kann es nicht beweisen), dass man es anonsten mit "sie" verwechseln könnte. Diese beiden Pronomina haben schließlich exakt dieselben Flektionsendungen, wesehalb es in Briefen etc. zu Missverständnissen kommen könnte.

Im Französischen passiert das nicht, denn dort ist "vous" (ihr) wie "vous" (Sie) die _Anrede_ für mehrere Personen, in der Höflichkeitsform auch für eine. Also ist es immer als Anrede anzusehen, im Deutschen jedoch nicht.

"Ihrerseits" schreibe ich groß, weil es von "Sie" kommt und mit "ihrerseits" (indirekte Rede von mehreren Personen) verwechselt werden könnte. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum wie zwei "du's" haben sollten, schließlich haben wir keinen besonderen Vokativ. Sonst müsste auch Sätze wie "ich gab es dir klugen Burschen" zu "ich gab es Dir Klugen Burschen" abgeändert werden, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> J3, das ist ein Generationsproblem. Kajjo ist zwar jünger als ich, aber ich habe viele Sachen genauso gelernt wie er noch. Ihr jungen Hüpfer (warum dann nicht "Ihr Jungen Hüpfer?) lernt etwas ganz anderes. Für mich klingt es auch unhöflich, Du klein zu schreiben, zumindest in Briefen, die ich heute, trotz Internet, noch immer schreibe. Mit Füllhalter!!!! Das gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr?! (Na klar gibt es den noch, aber mit der Tastatur und mit dem Kuli geht es einfacher)


 
Heidita,
natürlich ist es ein Generationsproblem. Aber deswegen müssen wir nicht euch unsere Meinung aufzwängen, andersherum aber auch nicht! Ich hoffe, dass du "ihr jungen Hüpfer" nicht beleidigend gemeint hast, und auch deine letzte Anmerkung ist nicht ganz rein. Aber lass uns nicht schon wieder streiten, sondern bei der Sache bleiben: Warum wurde "Sie" mal großgeschrieben? Weil es eine besondere Form von "sie" ist, deshalb dient die Großschreibung nur als Unterscheidung. Allerdings gibt es keine zwei "du"-Formen. Wenn ich du sage, addressiere ich immer jemanden, bei "sie" ist das nicht der Fall; ich kann damit auch eine Gruppe ansprechen.

Ich hoffe, das ist einigermaßen klar.


----------



## jester.

Wenn doch alles so einfach wäre wie im Englischen, Spanischen und Französischen... Da werden sogar die Anreden kleingeschrieben


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein und nein, Kajjo. Ich schreibe das erste "euch" klein, weil das großgeschriebene "Euch" die veraltete Anrede an einen König oder sonstwen Höhergestelltes gericht wurde.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. In den Fällen, wo "Euch" sich an mehrere Personen richtet, hat es ganz und gar nichts mit dem pluralis majestatis zu tun ("Eure Hohheit!"), sondern ist einfach nur die korrekte Pluralform wie ich/wir, du/euch. Die Pronomina werden eben in der Anrede großgeschrieben.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. In den Fällen, wo "Euch" sich an mehrere Personen richtet, hat es ganz und gar nichts mit dem pluralis majestatis zu tun ("Eure Hoheit!"), sondern ist einfach nur die korrekte Pluralform wie ich/wir, du/ihr/Sie. Die Pronomina werden eben in der Anrede großgeschrieben.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Also, wenn ich "Du" und "Ihr" großschreiben soll, dann kann ich das doch auch mit "Wir" machen. Wenn ich mich und andere Personen zusammen anspreche, muss ich doch höflich sein, oder?

Übrigens verstehe ich deine Begründung zu "euch"/Euch" nicht. Wenn es in der Anrede für Herrscher etc. verwendet wird, dann wird es immer großgeschrieben (natürlich könnte man es theoretisch auch kleinschreiben, weil es keine Missverständnisse zwischen euch und Euch geben kann). Wenn ich eine Gruppe, die ich kenne, anspreche, dann wird sie neu kleingeschrieben.

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass sich "Sie" nur wegen der Bedeutungsunterschiede zwischen "Sie" und "sie" entwickelt hat, daraus folgten dann assimiliert du>Du, er>Er, ihr>Ihr. Die "Er"-Höflichkeitsfloskel wird ja heute eh nicht mehr verwendet, aber "Ihr" und "Du" wurden nun (sicherlich korrekterweise) wieder zurück verwandelt. "Sie" kann zur Unterscheidung zwischen "sie" und "Sie" noch bleiben, könnte aber notfalls auch geändert werden.


----------



## heidita

Davon ganz abgesehen ist es eine Schande, dass das eszet (das ich nur nicht benutze, weil ich es nicht auf meiner spanischen Tastatur habe) abgeschafft wurde. Das wäre so wie das psanisch ñ, davon sprach man mal, eine Tastatur ohne ñ einzufüren. Es gab richtig Krach hier. Warum ist das eszet eigentlich bgeschafft worden?


----------



## jester.

heidita said:
			
		

> Davon ganz abgesehen ist es eine Schande, dass das eszet (das ich nur nicht benutze, weil ich es nicht auf meiner spanischen Tastatur habe) abgeschafft wurde. Das wäre so wie das psanisch ñ, davon sprach man mal, eine Tastatur ohne ñ einzufüren. Es gab richtig Krach hier. Warum ist das eszet eigentlich bgeschafft worden?



Also wann wurde das esszett denn abgeschafft?! 

Kann es sein, dass du da was falsch verstanden hast?

Es ist zwar mit der neuen Rechtschreibung eine neue Regelung zu ss und ß eingeführt worden, aber das ß wird immmer noch verwendet, wie zB in Wörtern wie:
Fuß, Gruß, Maß etc.


Also, Gru*ß*

j3


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, wenn ich "Du" und "Ihr" großschreiben soll, dann kann ich das doch auch mit "Wir" machen. Wenn ich mich und andere Personen zusammen anspreche, muss ich doch höflich sein, oder?


This is an old argument, and it's silly to bring it up again. We have established long ago that some people are going to follow older customs, and those people will also capitalize Euch.

You are following the new rules. You will not capitalize "du" or "euch".

This has nothing to do with "wir" being typed as "Wir". Why are you being so argumentative?  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Who, if I might a few more thoughts to clarify what I was getting at:

I agree that the difference between "Sie" and "sie" is logical in that it prevents possible confusion, although I read an entire book written all in lower case because it was a translation of a Pulitzer Prize winning book by a Portuguese author who wrote his novel in this way. The all lower case translation was a matter of reproducing the original style.

I had no problems understanding the book. 

By the way, there are countless times when "sie", meaning "they" or "she" starts a sentence. Again, would we misread such sentences without capitalization? Perhaps we would hesitate a bit more. Regardless, it is definitely true that "Sie" vs. "sie" is a useful convention. In this matter I fully agree with you.

On the other hand, even though the matter of "du" vs. "Du" is not logical in the same way, I think it has an importance for another reason. Most of the people who write to me are younger than I am, and they, like you, never capitalize du, dich, dir, ihr, euch and so on. Because I am a very informal person, I am very comfortable with this style.

This does not mean, however, that I don't perceive something different when I receive something with those words capitalized in a personal letter, especially if it is handwritten.

Who, would you be entirely immune to any feeling of style or special intimacy if someone older wrote you a letter in a beautiful handwriting with this older style? Could you not appreciate the difference in feeling? I certainly could and can. In addition, when I read much older books, everything contributes to a feeling of a different time, different customs. Have you ever read, for instance, Alice in Wonderland in the original form, with the older printing and full of spellings such as "Thur"? Or have you looked at an old Bible, with the old text and older forms?

I don't know how much older literature you've read. Recently we talked about Theodore Storm—I hope I have not misspelled his name—and his story "Hans and Heinz Kirch". As I tried to read it at first, very tired and not having the energy to read the whole thing, I was annoyed. I found the style irritating, the old forms and old-fashioned words a barrier to understanding the story. The next night I found the same story on another site, and I suddenly found the story so easy and natural to read, I assumed I was reading a more modern, simplified version and later was shocked to find that I was reading the exact same story. Suddenly all those old forms and the "antiquated" language began to paint a picture, and I was drawn in.

I can't speak for anyone else, and my viewpoint is that of a foreigner, an "outsider", but I just don't understand why we have to be "logical" about language. At least not *only* logical. So much is feeling, inexpressible. Viewed purely from the standpoint of logic, only lower case forms of du, dir, etc. make sense. Theoretically, using upper case could be confused with the older, royal address forms. _*Theoretically*_. But those of us who enjoy the older customs are not viewing this logically, which may be the problem. It is about style, feeling and an attempt to show politeness in a way that is rapidly disappearing from most modern societies.

Perhaps the problem is that such discussions tend to "win a debate" through logic rather than expressing feelings, which are always impossible to fully describe and are very emotional and illogical in nature. 

It is much like arguing about whether blue or green is a better color. Do you see my point?

Gaer


----------



## Brioche

If your relatives prefer that you write Du, Dir, Dein &c in your private letters to them, then do it.

Particularly if they are wondering which of their grandchildren is most worthy of inheriting the family jewels.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> By the way, there are countless times when "sie", meaning "they" or "she" starts a sentence. Again, would we misread such sentences without capitalization? Perhaps we would hesitate a bit more. Regardless, it is definitely true that "Sie" vs. "sie" is a useful convention. In this matter I fully agree with you.


 
Gaer,

I agree with you in all points, but let me intervene here:

You would not misread "sie" as "they" or "she", because they have different inflexion endings:

Sie sagte mir, ich solle es unterlassen. (she)
Sie sagten mir, ich solle es unterlassen. (they)

But now, we have a problem when capitalizing a word that introduces a sentence:
Sie sagten mir, ich solle es unterlassen. (you said, politely)

Now, please consider these sentences:
Ich habe nichts gegen sie. (they)
Ich habe nichts gegen Sie. (you, politely)

Ich habe nichts gegen dich. (you, informal)
Ich habe nichts gegen Dich. (you, informal)

You see, the meaning does not change at all with either du or Du, so thee capitalization ís not necessary. 



> It is much like arguing about whether blue or green is a better color. Do you see my point?


 
As I said, I agree with you. If you feel that "Du" looks more polite to you, then fine. I need not agree. Brioche is right: I'm currently doing a film for someone who is about your age, Gaer, and I've felt to capitalize "Deine" etc. for obvious reasons. I don't want to convince the man, it's his decision how he wants to write - may it be correct or not.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You see, the meaning does not change at all with either du or Du, so thee capitalization ís not necessary.


Du kämpfst in gewonnenen Schlachten, Whodunit. Niemand bezweifelt hier, daß Du/Dich inhaltlich nichts beiträgt.

Worum es geht, und was Du mit Enthusiasmus ignorierst, ist Stil, Respekt und Höflichkeit. Wenn Dir diese Dinge nichts bedeuten, was offensichtlich der Fall ist (nicht nur in diesem Thread, sondern auch generell in Deiner Ausdrucksweise) dann akzeptiere ich das.

Auf mich und viele andere wirkt ein kleingeschriebenes Du unhöflich und respektlos, wenn nicht gar ungebildet. Die meisten verwenden es auch heutzutage noch und die Schreibweise der Agenturen sieht es ausdrücklich vor. Laut der reformierten neuen Rechtschreibung haben wir die Wahl -- und was ein Mensch wählt, sagt viel über ihn aus!

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Worum es geht, und was Du mit Enthusiasmus ignorierst, ist Stil, Respekt und Höflichkeit. Wenn Dir diese Dinge nichts bedeuten, was offensichtlich der Fall ist (nicht nur in diesem Thread, sondern auch generell in Deiner Ausdrucksweise) dann akzeptiere ich das.



Mit mindestens genau so viel Enthusiasmus, so scheint es mir, interpretierst du zwanghaft eine Unhöflichkeit in einen einzigen groß oder klein geschrieben Buchstaben hinein.

Ich denke, je mehr Leute mit der neuen Rechtschreibung aufwachsen, desto mehr wird dieses Empfinden wohl verschwinden.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich nehme an, eben weil die neue Rechtschreibung diesbezüglich Wahlfreiheit läßt, wird sich hier das alte, höfliche Du halten. Es wäre gewissermaßen ein evolutionärer Nachteil, damit negativ aufzufallen, daß man es nicht tut, insofern vermutlich auch an den Schulen dahingehend behandelt.

Ein Punkt mehr, in dem Neuschreib Chaos geschaffen hat.


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, eben weil die neue Rechtschreibung diesbezüglich Wahlfreiheit läßt, wird sich hier das alte, höfliche Du halten. Es wäre gewissermaßen ein evolutionärer Nachteil, damit negativ aufzufallen, daß man es nicht tut, insofern vermutlich auch an den Schulen dahingehend behandelt.
> 
> Ein Punkt mehr, in dem Neuschreib Chaos geschaffen hat.



Ja, Lykurg, "evolutionärer Nachteil" ist ein sehr schöner und passender Ausdruck. Ich glaube auch, daß das Verblassen des großen "Du" nicht so schnell passieren wird wie die Anhänger der deformierten Rechtschreibung hoffen.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, Lykurg, "evolutionärer Nachteil" ist ein sehr schöner und passender Ausdruck. Ich glaube auch, daß das Verblassen des großen "Du" nicht so schnell passieren wird wie die Anhänger der deformierten Rechtschreibung hoffen.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Angenommen, die Rechtschreibung hält sich ohne große Änderungen noch etwa 50 Jahre (was ja schon fast eine Revolution wäre!), dann haben wir nur noch Leute, die "du" kleinschreiben und die anderen Regeln akzeptieren. J3 hat da schon Recht, dass sich irgendwann das Neue durchsetzen wird.

Kajjo, deine Ausdrucksweise enttäuscht mich auch zutiefst. Bitte belehre mich nicht, dass ich meine in irgendeiner Weise zurückschrauben sollte, solange du sie auch nicht änderst. Dass ich was Höflichkeit verstehe, weiß ich selbst, aber ich muss das in keinster Weise in meiner Rechtschreibung ausdrücken, schließlich gibt es das auch in keiner anderen Sprache. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Kajjo, deine Ausdrucksweise enttäuscht mich auch zutiefst.



Das bräuchte sie nicht. Du hast alle Argumente dahingehend völlig vom Tisch gewischt oder gänzlich ignoriert und nur von formalen Unterscheidungskriterien geredet. Das wurde der Diskussion schlichtweg nicht gerecht. Stil und Etikette sind nicht Dein Ding, aber das heißt doch nicht, daß nicht andere damit argumentieren dürfen, oder?

Bisher sehe ich Dein Gegenargument zur evolutiven Entwicklung als gegenstandslos an, denn Du antwortest ja einfach nicht darauf, daß erstens die Agenturschreibweise das große "Du" verwendet (und somit von der großen Mehrheit der Bürger als Standard wahrgenommen wird!) und zweitens sehr viele auch jüngere Schreiber und Lehrer die neue Kann-Bestimmung der reformierten neuen Rechtschreibung sicherlich zugunsten des großen Du auslegen werden. Insoweit ist Dein 50-Jahre-Argument nichts wert.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Stil und Etikette sind nicht Dein Ding, aber das heißt doch nicht, daß nicht andere damit argumentieren dürfen, oder?


 
Es mag sein, dass du das für sehr höflich und nett hältst, auf mich jedoch wirkt die unterstrichene Zeile nicht gerade kameradschaftlich.



> denn Du antwortest ja einfach nicht darauf, daß erstens die Agenturschreibweise das große "Du" verwendet


 
Das kann sein, allerdings ist deswegen "du" nicht falsch. Du deklarierst es dauernd als nicht richtig. Das verstehe ich nicht, es ist ebenso wenig falsch wie dein "Du".



> (und somit von der großen Mehrheit der Bürger als Standard wahrgenommen wird!)


 
Woher weißt du das denn?



> und zweitens sehr viele auch jüngere Schreiber und Lehrer die neue Kann-Bestimmung der reformierten neuen Rechtschreibung sicherlich zugunsten des großen Du auslegen werden.


 
Das sagst du! Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Warum sollte man es wieder großschreiben, wenn es mal den Versuch zur Kleinschreibung gab? Einige in dem Forum hier möchte "du" kleinschreiben, andere schreiben es groß. Welche Anzahl ist höher? Das kannst du nicht sagen, Kajjo. Du kannst nicht hellsehen, also kannst du auch nicht behaupten, dass die jetzigen Schüler mal "Du" als besser ansehen. Ich kann es andersherum aber auch nicht!



> Insoweit ist Dein 50-Jahre-Argument nichts wert.


 
Ob meine Argumente etwas wert sind oder nicht, kann ich immer noch selbst entscheiden. Du magst es nicht als relevant ansehen, ich schon.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But now, we have a problem when capitalizing a word that introduces a sentence:
> Sie sagten mir, ich solle es unterlassen. (you said, politely)


I assume you are making this point for the benefit of other people who are learning to read German, right?  I mean, surely you know this is obvious to me. So let's continue with the idea that people who are learning might not understand your point. I do.


> Ich habe nichts gegen sie. (they)
> Ich habe nichts gegen Sie. (you, politely)


What about:

Ich habe nichts gegen sie. (*her*)

That was my point. In many sentences, we can't tell whether "sie" means "she" or "them" when the pronoun is used in accusative case.


> Ich habe nichts gegen dich. (you, informal)
> Ich habe nichts gegen Dich. (you, informal)
> 
> You see, the meaning does not change at all with either du or Du, so the capitalization ís not necessary.


Again, I assume you are making this point for those who are learning German. Certainly this is self-evident to anyone who reads German. No one has suggested that the capitalization is necessary for understanding or logic. We have all agreed that it is a matter of convention, tradition and style. 


> As I said, I agree with you. If you feel that "Du" looks more polite to you, then fine. I need not agree.


Hold on, please. You are seriously misinterpreting what I said, or rather what I meant. Let me quote myself:

_*Most of the people who write to me are younger than I am, and they, like you, never capitalize du, dich, dir, ihr, euch and so on. Because I am a very informal person, I am very comfortable with this style.*_

This means, in no uncertain terms, that it makes NO difference to me if people address me with lower or upper case. This is not how I judge politeness.

My point was and remains the same. If I think that the means of address means something to someone else, anyone whom I respect, I will use the address I think makes that "other person" feel comfortable. When communicating with other people, I always "err on the side of caution". That means, when in doubt, I stress politeness.

I made one other comment:

_*But those of us who enjoy the older customs are not viewing this logically, which may be the problem. It is about style, feeling and an attempt to show politeness in a way that is rapidly disappearing from most modern societies.*_

I attempted to stress that what others prefer is not a point of logic but of feeling, convention, style, tradition. I am not on one side or the other. It means nothing to me in terms of *my comfort*, but if I think it means something to someone else, then it becomes important to me as *a means of making another person feel comfortable*.

That was and still is my only point. I don't think this makes me old-fashioned, nor do I think it shows that I am old or older. I think, on the contrary, it shows that I am flexible and eager to make other people feel comfortable, and that has nothing to do with the change in how German is written correctly, according to anyone's rules. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es mag sein, dass du das für sehr höflich und nett hältst, auf mich jedoch wirkt die unterstrichene Zeile nicht gerade kameradschaftlich.


Sorry, da bin auch ich einmal deutlich geworden. So fühlt sich Dein Stil aber häufig für andere an, nebenbei bemerkt. Abgesehen davon glaube ich aber tatsächlich, daß Du zwar auf viele sprachliche Dinge sehr viel Wert legst und auch über viel Wissen verfügst, daß Du aber zugleich im Bereich Stil, Rhetorik, Etikette keinen solchen Enthusiasmus an den Tag legst. Das finde ich persönlich schade, da Deine sprachlichen Fähigkeiten so in Texten wesentlich weniger zur Geltung kommen. Es ist nun einmal so, daß für viele Personen gerade nicht nur die Grammatik und Orthographie, sondern auch Sprachschatz, Formulierungsgeschick und Stil eine wichtige Rolle spielen.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das kann sein, allerdings ist deswegen "du" nicht falsch. Du deklarierst es dauernd als nicht richtig. Das verstehe ich nicht, es ist ebenso wenig falsch wie dein "Du".


Hm, das ist sachlich falsch. Ich habe nie "du" als falsch bezeichnet, sondern nur dafür argumentiert, daß es eine unschöne Fassung ist, die die Rechtschreibreform uns da zumutet, und die Vorteile des "Du" herausgestellt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ich jemals bei Dir den Eindruck erweckt habe, daß ich die neue "du"-Regel nicht kennen würde.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> _(Kajjo: und somit von der großen Mehrheit der Bürger als Standard wahrgenommen wird!)_ Das sagst du! Ich bin mir da nicht sicher.


Warum nicht? Die Scheibweise der deutschen Agenturen bestimmt quasi alle Zeitungen, Magazine, Pressemitteilungen. die wenigen Ausnahmen schreiben in der alten Rechtschreibung. Sicherlich wird der normale Bürger außerhalb von Schulen fast ausschließlich die Agenturschreibweise zu sehen bekommen und als "normal" und standardsprachlich empfinden.



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Warum sollte man es wieder großschreiben, wenn es mal den Versuch zur Kleinschreibung gab?


Das haben wir hinreichend erörtert. "Können Sie das machen?" und "Kannst Du das machen?" enthalten aus Höflichkeit, und weil das Pronomen den persönlichen Namen ersetzt, die Großschreibung. Das hat in erster Linie nichts mit Verwechslungsmöglichkeiten oder Logik zu tun.

Kajjo


----------

